# Rear Headrest removal



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there a way to remove the back headrest in a 2012. I want to fold the seats down for a road trip and if I can remove the headrest it will allow the front seats to move more to the rear. I have pushed the button but you hit a stop for completely removing. Most cars you can do this. Also if no one is in the back removing would give better rear window visibility.

Thanks in advance if you know the trick to remove without damage and easily replacing when they are needed.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

If it's like the 11, press the little button and keep it pressed while removing the headrest. I have to lean the seat forward to completely remove the rear headrest.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

I removed mine to install the rear seatcovers and I tilted the seat forward so there is plenty if room and after you get them past the detent, just keep pulling. They will pull all the way out.


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

audog said:


> If it's like the 11, press the little button and keep it pressed while removing the headrest. I have to lean the seat forward to completely remove the rear headrest.


Thanks Audog, I guess when in doubt read the owners manual and go the the child restraint section in my book on 3-41 (I did that after posting for help). On the 2012 there are 2 buttons to push at the same time. Since I had never had to push 2 before and the second one is slightly hidden if you are not looking for it.........I didn't know. 
You are definitely correct as I have to lean the seat forward to get it out. Out it will be on the road trip but still in the car if we carry passengers in the back which I doubt.


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

LadyInBlue said:


> I removed mine to install the rear seatcovers and I tilted the seat forward so there is plenty if room and after you get them past the detent, just keep pulling. They will pull all the way out.


Thanks for responding LadyInBlue! On the 2012 there are 2 buttons and I missed seeing the second one.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

You're welcome. Took me awhile to figure it out because the second button ( that is only on the fronts) is almost invisible. The back just pulls out. I still haven't replaced them, the dogs are not too tall!


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks LadyInBlue for adding the info about the second, hidden button on the 2012's. I too, liked many missed it and couldn't get them off -- that is until, remembering your post a while back, I re-checked the forum and found your info about the second button. You are correct, it is so easy to miss, even when you know it is there and are feeling around for it.

Anyway, thanks to you, mission accomplished, i.e., rear headrests bnow stored away on upper closet shelf....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In mentioning child restrain seats, surprised no one posted on how deep those clips are located between the seat cushions. Was able to barely snap them in, but needed a 4 inch pair of nose pliers to released those clip springs. So tight, can't even get my hands in there.

Ah, the good ole days when I could toss my kids in a farm wagon and haul them to town. But even then, was okay to use a farm tractor even going 20 mph. Wouldn't dare use a street vehicle, even at 5 mph, would get into deep trouble with the law. 

Started all this child tied up bit before my two youngest were born, with two very important problems when they were old enough to learn how to drive. First off, were brain washed to fall asleep when they got into a vehicle and couldn't stay awake while behind the wheel. Second, being tied up all those years, with a lot of it staring at the back seat, didn't know anything about driving on the road with all those laws you have to follow, because they spent their entire life tied up in the back seat.


----------

